# Finally left her now I feel off a fucking leash



## Greedy (Dec 27, 2014)

I was dating this girl (4 years older) than me I swear to fucking god she was always called me immature but funny was she was the problem if anything, addicted to pills, no self control, couldn't take care of herself and still had feelings for her ex and I was her rock she knew I was on gear then was telling me "if you're going to have libido problems then this isn't going to work out" Lmfao its funny cause shes worried bout lust in our relationship when she has all these problems. I was on gear before you, and I'll for damn sure be on gear when you're gone. She claims I'm the biggest guy shes ever been with and nicest but she said she can't commit for a month and a half cause I'm leaving for vacation in Thailand. She told me she didn't want me to get bigger and its like fuck that my dreams and goals were established before you came in, you have no right to tell me to don't get bigger. I don't think I've ever been so annoyed by a girl I've dated before in my life, she needed this needed that there was so many things she needed it was ridiculous and today I told her what was up and she was still asking if we can hangout and shit I told her no and such and she was trying to say she still has my stringers and shorts and I have her clothes, bitch if you want them back come hand deliver them to my house or at the gym when I'm there. 

I'm not stopping my goals for anyone not even some lustful broad who only knows how to hold someone back.
I can't be on gear but she can black out on xannys, drink 3 bottles of wine to herself, steal her moms percs, not even having her own car and complaining bout work and her sleep every fucking day. lol byeeeeee


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's to a better new year without unwanted drama... You would'a thought she would'a seen your ambivalence when you didn't invite her on vacay with you

Gears!


----------



## chocolatemalt (Dec 27, 2014)

Good for you for keeping control of your goals and future.  It's too bad so much of dating winds up being a power game, particularly on the female side, but it is and you always have to keep your eyes open for manipulation, guilt trips, holding your/her cards close to the chest, etc.  I won't even consider a relationship with a chick unless these factors are minimized to near zero -- don't be a game player if you don't want me to be one.  There are a few rare precious chicks that are like that.  Hard to find though.


----------



## strongman760 (Dec 27, 2014)

Good for you buddy!!! Sounds like your better off without her.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 27, 2014)

Its not like I wanted to leave her, I had a good time with her but someone her age has no priorities and doesn't know what they want is just ridiculous... Now I don't know what to do with the extra time I have on hand. Regardless its crazy how someone can enter your life and try to hold you back, she always says I'm too excessive bout the gym or thats all I love but she doesn't understand I used to be skinny then fat then dropped aton of weight till I was basically just bones and now I'm here, she can't support what I love to do then she shouldn't be apart of my life.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats, you were dating a textbook narcissistic cunt. 

Now back to getting you're Bigg on


----------



## Greedy (Dec 27, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Congrats, you were dating a textbook narcissistic cunt.
> 
> Now back to getting you're Bigg on


ahh worded perfectly. Hahaha yeah back to how life was before.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## charley (Dec 27, 2014)

...   Thai chicks  !!!!!!!!!!      [i say no more]















































..... and so on, and so on ........


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 27, 2014)

Now go on a bunch of test and enjoy. It seems easier to pull wool when on cycle. Shit gets crazy


----------



## DUB73 (Dec 27, 2014)

These are the simple facts. Review as many times necessary to understand the way for dating and finding the right one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2014)

DUB73 said:


> These are the simple facts. Review as many times necessary to understand the way for dating and finding the right one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU



Lol


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2014)

Op could be worse.You could live with the cunt like in my situation.


----------



## DUB73 (Dec 28, 2014)

Life is short. Not worth living in hell. There are way to many woman out there with good heads on the shoulders. All will have flaws but being in long term relationship unhappy is a big waste of life. I wasted 5 years with a stripper. Life was hell. literally crazy, narcissistic and mean. She was so hot and I still miss hitting it. After 2 visits to the county jail for arguing. I dumped the problem and lived happily ever after.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 28, 2014)

Haha thanks for all the positive and funny things to read makes me feel better I just felt sick to my stomach bout the whole thing yesterday. You guys are awesome, love the bros on IMF.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 28, 2014)

i wonder was she from a broken family?  Did her mom manipulate her dad into a mumbling pushover?  It's getting harder and harder to find a good one.  Broken families, super-consumerism...shit families, shit communities, shit people.  Find one from a good family and you have a shot. look at the mother and sisters for an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 28, 2014)

Glycomann said:


> i wonder was she from a broken family?  Did her mom manipulate her dad into a mumbling pushover?  It's getting harder and harder to find a good one.  Broken families, super-consumerism...shit families, shit communities, shit people.  Find one from a good family and you have a shot. look at the mother and sisters for an idea of what to expect.


Yeah... her parents divorced when she was 7... she brought it up alot like " your family is so family like i love it" and such like that I knew the divorce still effected her. Her dad has married plenty of new girls met her parents a few times they got along well but I can see she still wanted them to be together.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 28, 2014)

Greedy said:


> Yeah... her parents divorced when she was 7... she brought it up alot like " your family is so family like i love it" and such like that I knew the divorce still effected her. Her dad has married plenty of new girls met her parents a few times they got along well but I can see she still wanted them to be together.



She was not indoctrinated with a good model for a working male/female relationship. Her model was dysfunctional.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah thats how I feel as well.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 29, 2014)

Anywho I know this sounds fucking dumb like retard status but we hungout last night (she offered me to come over to have food that she just bought) i ended up drinking a bottle of wine she told me she misses us but she has feelings for someone else and me and I told her thats fine because I don't really care I ALWAYS knew it wouldn't have worked out because we almost don't even have a single thing in common sadly, shes just comforting and someone to sleep with at night at this point.

Kinda the last straw though, I slept over we did some things, she couldn't sleep because I couldn't ( I was up till 4 am) and shes trying to sleep at 11pm, now this is where it gets weird. Ok she gets mad for not being able to sleep, she takes a Xanax + ambien( didn't fucking help the cause one bit) I shit you not I have never seen anyones mood change this quick unless they were bipolar. She turned into a total bitch and was flipping shit like how this is why she can't be in relationships cause all this "fucked up" things people have to "witness" its funny cause it was over sleep but she complains its too hot literally she is burning up, every night she isn't sick and its most likely from the birth control pills but she wont listen to me bout it when I was trying to tell her she kept saying it was super hot where her inner legs were and kept saying "don't try to fucking help me" like what?? I gotta sleep over here and you don't want me to worry bout you flipping shit? Anywho fast forward an hour to where she finally falls asleep shes sweating fucking bullets while sleeping, like shes on god damn tren or something it was impressive LOL. The whole bed was wet, pillows and blankets and no she didn't piss herself. 

annnnnnnnnnnd I dropped her off at work she asked me to come over again at night. LOL FML.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 29, 2014)

DUB73 said:


> These are the simple facts. Review as many times necessary to understand the way for dating and finding the right one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU




" you're dating a dude" LOL! funny vid thanks for sharing btw.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 29, 2014)

Ya shes a bitch. I'm leaving her behind cause I'll be aboarding the Gainztrain while shes in cunt county.


----------



## DUB73 (Dec 30, 2014)

Swap her xanax for some D-Bol. Then enjoy the show...


----------



## Greedy (Dec 30, 2014)

DUB73 said:


> Swap her xanax for some D-Bol. Then enjoy the show...


Lol I'm in a car full of people and I lold alittle too loud they might think im some sort of weirdo.


----------



## powerlifter83 (Dec 31, 2014)

You both sound like whinny cunts


----------



## Greedy (Jan 1, 2015)

powerlifter83 said:


> You both sound like whinny cunts


Hell ya i am


----------

